# Trenton Hassell



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

has been traded for Greg Buckner.
http://www.nba.com/mavericks/news/Mavs_trade_Buckner.html


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Just saw this. Great move for the Mavs. The Wolves shave a year off of Hassell's contract (Buckner has a TO after 2 years). You guys have so many quality SGs it's unreal. I would've thought Hassell could fetch an expiring though. Guess not. Still, a good move for Dallas.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Makes the Eddie Jones signing useless.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

HB said:


> Makes the Eddie Jones signing useless.


Not really...it makes the Mavs better on defense, and it means that crappy ole' Devean George doesn't have to play as much.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Not really...it makes the Mavs better on defense, and it means that crappy ole' Devean George doesn't have to play as much.


That's what I was thinking. Maybe George can give them something more this season...


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I think Hassell is really underrated defensively, in the right environment he might be considered one of the best perimeter defenders in the league. Hopefully he can prove that in Dallas, than he might even be a candidate for the starting job.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

OMG.... a movement in the organization I can actually get excited over!

Ok... the excitement is over.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

ok ok... I'll admit it.

This was a great move. I wanted to see an upgrade for Buck, and the organization did just that.

One thing I'll miss is Buck's attitude. Remember the shoving match he had with Baron Davis? lol...

I won't miss his lack of offense though.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I won't miss his lack of offense though.


No kidding - o-v-e-r-r-a-t-e-d.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

I have to admit...I know of Trenton Hassell but I have no idea how this affects the team. What are his strengths and weaknesses(real ones, stats mean squat to me for the most part)...


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Terrific perimeter defender, equally awful on offense to Bruce Bowen except that he can't hit any threes, he has a solid touch out to 18-20 feet though. His passing skills are solid, not a good rebounder though. Overall a Bruce Bowen type, not quite as tenacious, but could have a "breakout" if he gets enough minutes and the Mavs manage to not fly under radar (which wouldn't be a bad thing though).


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Well said, croco!

In my view, he's probably more or less a Devean George (Greg Buckner) type defensively, except George and Buckner can nail 40-50% from beyond the arc. Hassell's shots are shorter, but they do fall more consistently at that range....


----------



## Khosoo (Mar 14, 2007)

He is one of my favorite players. And this move is good for us. I think so.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Well said, croco!
> 
> In my view, he's probably more or less a Devean George (Greg Buckner) type defensively, except George and Buckner can nail 40-50% from beyond the arc. Hassell's shots are shorter, but they do fall more consistently at that range....


Yeah, but when he's shooting near the arc, you'll probably see a beautiful arc or rainbow. He isn't known for his offensive game, never been and probably never will. The ironic thing, he has a nice shooting style. That's just him. Last year they said he'll improve his 3 points, but did not do so much. Dallas probably traded for a better perimeter defense. He'll do just fine just doing his usual work of defending players.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

JuX said:


> Yeah, but when he's shooting near the arc, you'll probably see a beautiful arc or rainbow. He isn't known for his offensive game, never been and probably never will. The ironic thing, he has a nice shooting style. That's just him. Last year they said he'll improve his 3 points, but did not do so much. Dallas probably traded for a better perimeter defense. He'll do just fine just doing his usual work of defending players.


Honestly, I'd probably prefer to never see those beautiful arc or rainbow. :biggrin: All those nice arcs and rainbows have gotten Dallas absolutely no where in the past.....

How are Hassell's finishing moves at the rim? I'd like to see some windmills, some tomahawks, and maybe couple blind dunks.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Mavs.com: Q&A with Trenton Hassell

Art Garcia | Mavs.com
Posted: Oct. 4, 2007


It’s been a hectic and trying week for Trenton Hassell. Not long after learning he was traded last Friday to the Mavericks from Minnesota (he had already packed for Timberwolves training camp in Turkey), his father was hospitalized with a stroke. Trenton spent much of the week at home in Tennessee with his family – his father is doing much better – before getting to Dallas midday Thursday. 

From there it didn’t slow down. Trenton met his new teammates, worked out with developmental coach Popeye Jones, recorded promos for the team’s TV broadcast and prepared for the evening’s Fan Jam at American Airlines Center. He will practice with the team for the first time Friday morning. 

The 28-year-old guard, known for his perimeter defense and solid mid-range game, is expected to be a key contributor this season. During a quiet moment outside the locker room before heading out to sign autographs, mavs.com caught up with the newest Maverick. 


*How is your dad doing?* 
He’s doing well. It was tough to deal with because it happened suddenly. He’s at home now doing well. 

*Talk about coming to Dallas.* 
I’m just happy to be here in this situation on a great team. I want to contribute in some way. 

*What’s it like going from a rebuilding situation to a contender at this point in your career?* 
It is blessing. I’m old enough where the only thing that I’ve got to accomplish is win a ring. I’m trying to get there and this is my best chance. 

*What’s today been like since getting here?* 
Busy. I’ve got a lot of things to do, so other than that everything went well. 

*Obviously, basketball is basketball, but you’ve still got to learn a new system.* 
I’ve got to learn and adjust myself to playing with a bunch of different guys in a new system. 

*Avery said he wants to bring you along slowly, but expects you to play a big part on this team. What are your expectations for what you can do this season?* 
We’ll see what happens. There are some great guys here. They’re fun loving, play hard and good friends. 

*Did you hear any rumors about coming to Dallas?* 
Miami. Not here. It was a shock. A good shock.


http://www.nba.com/mavericks/news/Mavscom_Hassell_QA_100407.html


----------

